# assistance dogs



## Liamtoady

Hi Thanks for taking the time to read my post.

I have been on a list for an assistance dog for 2 years now and heard nothing. I have since got a dog that would be suitable to train up. Due to no trainers in my area I was told to look for a private trainer I'm just wondering what the laws are concerning owner train dogs. I see that the charity dogs get a booklet are we owners not able to go places like them as we don't have a booklet/id cards.

What if any are people allowed to ask I.E. what is the dog trained to do? Or why do you need one. As a wheelchair user My pooch is going to be such a help and give me back some independence that I lost after getting in the chair.

thanks for reading any help you can give me would be appreciated
Liam


----------



## Christine Robbins

There are many organisations which help you train your own dog. I am with PAWtected. Message me if you want anymore information or I can be any help.


----------



## RedPanda3

Legally, people are only allowed to ask you what is your dog trained to do, not the reason why you have the dog (ie your medical condition).
Unfortunately in the UK there is not a public access test for owner-trained dogs, nor is there the structure for them for public access. Whilst the law says you are allowed to bring owner trained dogs to public places, you will find it a lot harder and get turned a lot away.
It has been a year since you posted, so that is three years since you applied. Usually you should have a dog by now? There are a two mobility assistance dog organisations that are registered in the UK, which are Dogs for Good and Canine Partners. Sorry I couldn't reply sooner!


----------



## sarahjim

There are several benefits of therapy dog training. It is scientifically proven that interaction with a gentle, friendly pet has significant benefits. It really helps to overcome depression and cheers you up. As it is said, dogs are a man's best friends so it decreases feelings of isolation and alienation in people. It also helps children overcome speech and emotional disorders. Therapy dogs can give so much to those who need them, it's only fair that we treat them well. https://esacare.com/adopting-emotional-support-animal-guide/


----------



## O2.0

sarahjim said:


> There are several benefits of therapy dog training. It is scientifically proven that interaction with a gentle, friendly pet has significant benefits. It really helps to overcome depression and cheers you up. As it is said, dogs are a man's best friends so it decreases feelings of isolation and alienation in people. It also helps children overcome speech and emotional disorders. Therapy dogs can give so much to those who need them, it's only fair that we treat them well. https://esacare.com/adopting-emotional-support-animal-guide/


Therapy dogs and emotional support dogs are two different things. 
You're posting about therapy dogs, but your link is about ESAs. Just making sure you realize it's two different things


----------

